# Sweet Rocker Full Cut



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Great helmet's. They are not cheap, but they are great helmet's.

The Sweet Rocker Full Cut Whitewater Kayak Helmet | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

